# google Adwords



## zyclop (24. November 2010)

Sorry ich weiss nicht ganz der richtige Bereich.

Ich bin heute per Zufall auf folgende Werbung gestossen: Siehe Anhang

Dabei zu sehen sind weitere Links unten (rot markiert)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das so realisieren kann?

Besten Dank
zyclop


----------

